# Loud daily rumble in crawlspace.



## mcartier (Feb 7, 2011)

3 times a day at 8.30am, 11.30am and 1.30pm, there is a loud rumble in my crawlspace and my house shakes for a second. It happens everyday at these same times regardless of any appliances I am running at the time. It sounds like a large appliance being dragged across a floor. Any ideas?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Have you gone into your crawl space during those times?


----------



## RDS (Feb 29, 2008)

Blasting in your neighborhood?

When I first moved in my house shook every day at 10:30 a.m. Baffling. Turned out a few streets over, a construction project was ongoing and they had permits to blast once per day, and they always did it at the same time.

Edited to add: Although 8:30 a.m. seems a little early for blasting.


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

My only thought would be a sump pump that is excessively noisy. The problem with that theory is that they work on a float switch, not a timer, and it's unlikely that the pump would come on at exactly the same times every day.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Have you had a ride on that train yet?

Do you live above a mine?

That rat that lives in your crawl space is eating all the deer in the neighborhood.

Mark


----------



## UFoPilot (Apr 24, 2008)

ghost...


----------



## fungku (Jul 27, 2008)

is there anything on a timer in your home? furnace maybe?

How long have you lived there and has it always done that?

Have you gone down and looked? or are you too scared? :laughing::laughing:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Original poster has vanished-----I hope the noise in the basement was not a hibernating bear with a snoring problem.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

oh'mike said:


> Original poster has vanished-----I hope the noise in the basement was not a hibernating bear with a snoring problem.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------

